# Wedding cakes food channel



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my opinion,
Food channel Wedding shows.
I had to turn off this crap before I did something I regret. I've watched a couple of these shows and can't believe there is no reference to the taste or quality of these cakes. I tuned out when they were interviewing Kerry Vincent and she is describing how difficult this all is.
JMHO decoration is about 20% of a wedding cake!!!!!!!!
What happend??????
I'm embarrased to be so close to OK> These cakes are styro!!!!!!
The artistic rewards?????? 
Sorry! had to rant.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Agreed, the flavor is essential!


But that's not what the contest was about. I wouldn't get all worked up about it. This was a contest sponsored by TVFN; not a centuries-old French Culinary Society. 

What I'm saying is, it was understood that this contest was made for TV, and the viewers care more about what they can SEE. 

As a cake designer, I could care less about what's inside their cakes. It's the design technique that inspires me.

There you have another humble opinion...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I usually don't watch the food channel. I don't know about this competition. I'm just dissapointed in the concept merely because potential brides will follow this trend and were bake to the looks nice, but it's the same old dry white cake that isin't eaten.
This was held in OK not to far from me. I do some pretty high profile cakes and never would be able to charge 4-5000 for a cake.
I guess it's why I don't watch. All sizzle and no steak just does't get it for me.
MOMO, it take more than this to get me worked up. It just makes me laugh to see someone decorating a cake in a hotel room! Throwing the cakes in a car for 12 hours! 75lbs of cake held up by a small piece of Royal Fondant, what ever that is! Where's the reality? maybe I need to start thinking about a bakery reality show.
miss ya! How's the family,jammin here, 40% over last year!!! maby only a few more years!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I understand. The food channel isn't all that, for those of us who know the reality of professional cooking/baking. One can only hope that those great cake designers know a thing or two about baking. I've tasted some of Sylvia W's cake, and it's awful!!!

Got back from Alaska last week, and since then, got 2 wedding cakes, a shower cake, and some catering work.

Glad to hear you're doing well. See you soon, I hope!


----------

